# Warn Plow set ups an Power Pivot



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

looked at some warn plows an the power pivot and believe im going that route anyone got good or bad things to say bout these things before i waste some cash lol.. let me know whst u think...


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

ive had the power pivot since they came out. got one of the first run.
love it.NO issues.have a 48" warn setup on a rubicon--irv


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

There are a couple good threads in this forum on the Warn Power Pivot. The guys seem to like them. I think there is an issue with some "pins" falling out. The guys have found a good solution to that issue.


----------



## jpmurr (Jul 17, 2010)

how much was the warn power pivot i think I would like one 
[email protected]


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

google warn power pivot. should be able to get one for less than 400.00
there is a different # for the old plows and the provantage plow.--irv


----------

